# A Random Questions...



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

So, first off, i looked at the TSB stickies about adjusting the e-brake... sounds like a BITCH AND A HALF!! isn't there a way to just adjust it via somewhere inside the car? like in my 95 maxima i think all you had to do was remove the center console and get at the bolt on the handle. anyone got instructions/pics on how to do that?

Second, about wheel hop... when i use the stickshift option in my 4spd AT, i notice that if im gunnin it and shifting hard i get MAD hop. i know the simple answer would be to just leave it in D and quit abusing my car, lol, but would something like motor-mount inserts or polyurethane bushings benefit my car to better-suit my driving habits? it might be hard to find any aftermarket support for these things, since there's little to no aftermarket for our silly 2.5's. but i love my car and am really looking forward to making it _mine. 

So here are my other questions; without shelling out the almost 800 bucks for the ActiveTuning custom job, is there any better way to get a better shock/strut setup? 
I see KSPORT has finally made a full coilover setup for our cars. has anyone heard anything about these? this setup is only around 900 bucks, and i figure 1200 installed since i wouldn't do this myself. if im gonna do something to my car, i'd rather do it right._


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

apparently tein also makes a coilover???


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

from what i have heard the ksports are the shit... wheel hop.. hey .. mines gone after the drop and the potenzas so3


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

oh... i haven't heard nething about the ksports good bad indifferent, but that's one strike. idk man, ur suspension setup was mad stiff! my boy didn't like it; said that we were like airborne on a pothole, which i can say, ur car IS mad stiff. but it gripped! idk i think at this point in time it's gonna be a tuff call for a good balanced suspension setup. you know, stiff like urs, but with better rebound. do you have the adjustable shocks?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

that's the reason why my rebound sucks.. i have kyb g2rs which are nothing but stock replacements... the ride is stiff.. but sticky and honestly that's what i always looked for..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i thought so, lol but i DID love the stickyness of your ride's suspension! that offramp from my boy's house i've hit 50 on the turn but in ur car it felt like if i had the chance to get used to ur setup, i could've gained at least 5-10 mph safely.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

The tein coilovers look awesome. It's pretty low, but it looks great. I never asked about the ride, because I wasn't that interested.

First improvement would be springs. Eibach, H&R seem to be the most popular. Nismo also makes a set, but it's only .9 drop. If you really need the adjustable feature, go with the AT struts/shocks. They're not too bad for an adjustable setup. I don't see the purpose for the average driver (meaning no autox or similar). KYB GR-2 are a good stock replacement, and will be better than the OEMs, esp. with handling the drop. If you want something a bit stiffer, and much cheaper, consider getting a set of SER struts/shocks or SE struts/shocks. They're stiffer than the 2.5s, but not harsh. A sway bar and endlinks are great investment as well. Really contributes to the handling of the car.

As for the mounts, I don't think anyone makes them specifically for the 2.5 altima. I'm pretty sure they have them for the Spec-V, but I never got an answer if they'd fit or not. A guy on .net actually filled his stock mounts with something (polyurethane or something like that) and said it helped the response a lot. But the downside of stiffer motor mounts is increased vibrations, which the QR doesn't need anymore of. Same scenario with bushings, none for the altima specifically, but you could get a thicker swaybar and get the larger bushings with it.


----------

